# Transparent Status Bar Cm7



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

What is everyone using to get a transparent status bar now? i have a patch that works for 1.6.1 and below but anything after i get a status bar FC

i also have another one that makes it transparent and mods the clock to the center but that also gives me the same FC. just wondering what everyone is usig to get this now especially with the new Cm7.1 released


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am using the one in the ThirdEye theme thread with CM7 1.8


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome just seen he even updated everything even mods to the newest release

thanks again


----------



## laur3nnewm4n (Nov 8, 2011)

Where is this thread? I've been looking for this for a while.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

laur3nnewm4n said:


> Where is this thread? I've been looking for this for a while.


Its here in the theme section.


----------



## monte666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Johnny Cash live at San Quinton

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

